# "Shower pan"



## Dave67 (Sep 3, 2009)

Hi all,
My brother moved to California recently and has been working for a contractor there. He called me yesterday evening with a question. He was working in a bathroom with a stall shower, when it came time to set the pan his boss sent over his pan installer. The man showed up with a five gallon pail of roofing cement and proceded to make the pan out of this roofing cement. My brother was horrified and called me to ask if I had ever seen such a thing.
I answered, that in my 26 years of construction I have seen pans made of lead, copper, tin, fiberglass resin, hard fiberglass, vynil and stone but never roofing cement. He asked if I thought this was a good idea, I said no. But not knowing what standard practices were in C.A. I suggested he call a plumbing supply house and based upon whether and how much they laughed at the idea, he could determine what the localy acceptable practices were. 
If any one has heard of this method? My personal thought is that it is crazy to install such a "pan".

Thanks,
Dave


----------



## MAULEMALL (May 16, 2010)

Hot mop. 


He didn't say five gallon pail of roofing cement did he??? 
Should be asphalt that is heated and mopped over the base...


----------



## astor (Dec 19, 2008)

After watching that video, I can smell it!


----------



## Dave67 (Sep 3, 2009)

Huh, I never thought of hot mopping. I will call my brother and see if that is what they did. You learn something new every day


----------



## astor (Dec 19, 2008)

Dave67 said:


> Huh, I never thought of hot mopping. I will call my brother and see if that is what they did. You learn something new every day


 Yeah, that is why they re-roof the commercial places every 10-15 years.:laughing:
Large industrial buildings uses single sheet membranes and they are done.

I am amazed with this system:
Thermoplastic Single Ply Roof Systems Click to see the process.


----------



## MAULEMALL (May 16, 2010)

astor said:


> Yeah, that is why they re-roof the commercial places every 10-15 years.:laughing:
> Large industrial buildings uses single sheet membranes and they are done.
> 
> I am amazed with this system:
> Thermoplastic Single Ply Roof Systems Click to see the process.


I was in Miami after Andrew and I was mopping down 90 lb felt roofs for what seemed like forever..

CRAZY money...


----------



## Splinter (Apr 5, 2005)

hot mop is pretty much exclusive to Cali... 

I sure hope it wasnt a 5 gallon pail of Karnak though, and the guy actually used a hot asphalt product.


----------



## CO762 (Feb 22, 2010)

Splinter said:


> hot mop is pretty much exclusive to Cali...


ah yes, gubmint at it's mandated finest. :thumbsup:


----------



## SSC (Feb 8, 2011)

Splinter said:


> hot mop is pretty much exclusive to Cali...
> 
> I sure hope it wasnt a 5 gallon pail of Karnak though, and the guy actually used a hot asphalt product.


Nice to show your face around here. :clap:

But i disagree. This has been used in NYC schools for bathrooms and showers for quite some time. Flood tested then mud over.


----------



## Splinter (Apr 5, 2005)

tar paper hot mops in NYC schools? Didnt know that one...

Code books here still say lead pan is required, and some hard ass inspectors and stone age plumbers still require it. I've introduced a half dozen inspectors to Kerdi so far... Only one told me where to stick it.


----------



## ohiohomedoctor (Dec 26, 2010)

You would think in cali where milk causes cancer that the shower pans would be built out of recycled bamboo, solar panels, and dehydrate grass.


----------



## mbobbish734 (Apr 28, 2011)

ohiohomedoctor said:


> You would think in cali where milk causes cancer that the shower pans would be built out of recycled bamboo, solar panels, and dehydrate grass.


Petrified tofu?


----------



## dsconstructs (Jul 20, 2010)

The last one I demo'd included LOTS of dryrot repairs. It was upstairs and a real wonder it hadn't collapsed into the ceiling below. It also housed quite the ant colony too.


----------

